# 2011GenvaMotorShow - Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 Bicolore



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just a month before the world debut at Geneva Motor Show of its V12 replacement for the Murciélago, Automobili Lamborghini is presenting at the 2011 Qatar Motor Show a highly exclusive and appealing vehicle making its world premiere: the Gallardo LP 560-4 Bicolore, a Special Edition supersports car which will be produced for the European and Asian-Pacific markets, while for the American market it will be only available in the version LP 550-2. As its name implies, this special series features an exclusive two-tone finish with matching interior, and offers a full range of standard equipment. A refined contrast between the black roof and the color of the rest of the body (available in a choice of five shades) further emphasizes the sharp, dynamic lines of the Gallardo LP 560-4, while simultaneously enhancing its sportiness and adding a touch of elegance to an extremely presti gious model in the field of automotive design. 

* Full Story *


----------

